#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  word-relative path hyperlink

## freeriding

Hallo. I use word 2010.
I have a photo, that i insert in the word file, and want to insert a hyperlink to the photo.
However, i want the hyperlink to be relative, so when i move the folder (containing the file and the photo), the hyperlink will still work.

Doesn't seem to work.

eg. the file is *A.jpg* and the folder is *B*

i hyperlink: *B\A.jpg* but i get an error that the address is not valid.

(of course if i use the complete path ... C:..... it works fine)

----------


## macropod

To see how to implement relative hyperlink paths in Word, check out the solution I've posted at:
http://www.msofficeforums.com/word/3...nal-files.html

----------


## macropod

All the detail you need is in the link.

----------

